# Is a canister filter overkill for this situation?



## th3ha1og0d (Apr 19, 2008)

The reason I am asking this is because I have a 25 gallon tank stocked with a bunch of little guys (6 x neon tetra, 3 x red eye tetra, 2 x serpae tetra, 1 x pleco, 2 x cory cats).

Today I wanted to move the plants around to give a new scenery (I haven't done this for more than a couple of years) and alot of crap got kicked up. ALOT. Part of this was because of my lack of using the gravel vacuum for awhile (because I lost it, believe it or not) and part of it was just the normal accumulation of waste...I was concerned enough to get my other aquaclear filter and foam filter to filter it out...

So as I stand now I have 2 aquaclears and a foam filter filtering out all the crap. I hope it will be filtered out quickly...

And also the red eye and serpae tetras are pretty big, they have reached adult size, and the pleco seems to be producing alot of waste

I dont overfeed,...

Sorry for the rambling but should I invest in a canister filter to keep the water really clean, because I seem to think that the Aquaclear 50 isn't completely up to the job and the tank is stocked fairly well...Thanks for reading my mess of a post but I am concerned for my fish after seeing the amount of crap that got kicked up...and I am using my gravel vac regularly now.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think a canister filter will be overkill. I have a fluval 405 and an Aquaclear 50 in my 29g tank.


----------



## th3ha1og0d (Apr 19, 2008)

Then I am going shopping for my first canister filter.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

you should probably invest in another gravel / siphon at the same time!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

th3ha1og0d said:


> Then I am going shopping for my first canister filter.


You should also do some research and don't be afraid to open the boxes before you buy.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

gunnerx put me onto a great site:

http://www.petsandponds.com

Their prices are pretty good, way better than BA's. Too bad you missed the menagerie's sidewalk sale last weekend, they had awesome prices on Rena XP's.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know we're supposed to buy local and try to support our local LFS and such but...

Both petsandponds.com and mops.ca are Canadian online retailers, and BA online has a price match guarantee, where they beat prices of Canadian competitors by 5%. That and purchases over $35 get free shipping, and usually Fridays, if you buy over $50 you get $5 off. I get things like prepared foods that way now cause it saves a lot of money.

I also got the Eheim 2213 (with media+quick disconnects) for $107 tax incl.

You can also look at online classifieds (pricenetwork.com or kijiji.ca are excellent) to get a deal on used ones. I got a 2213 for $60 (with all media and valves/hoses), and a 2215 ($65, some media, all hoses and valves). Also, I'm trading someone for a 2217.

Look around if you're looking to save a few bucks, and you're bound to snag a good deal!


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Westender said:


> you should probably invest in another gravel / siphon at the same time!


I've got an extra 18" siphon if you want it, its new, $5 or trade for something...


----------

